# Rattling engine noise 2002 Xtrail



## Mitch Kerry (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi all

Appreciate any help all.

Have a rattling noise coming from the driver's side of the engine after driving for around 15-20 mins.

You can hear it if you search youtube for 'Nissan xtrail engine rattle noise - what could this be?' (I can't post links yet)

Any ideas..timing chain perhaps?

thanks!
Mitch


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Mitch it might help if you specified which engine you have and if yours is left hand drive or right hand drive.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Mitch Kerry said:


> Hi all
> 
> Appreciate any help all.
> 
> ...


Is the rattling noise also occurring during idle? If you rev the engine up, does the frequency of the sound change?


----------



## Mitch Kerry (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi..thanks all

Sorry..RH drive (Australia) and it's a T30 2.5L CVT ST 2002.

When it starts, it happens during idle. Can't recall if it changes pitch when accelerating but I don't think it does.

I had it at Nissan for the airbag replacement and told them about it..they said it probably wasn't the timing chain but for me to monitor.


----------



## QuentinC (Jan 29, 2020)

Hello Mitch, did you ever solve this mystery?


----------



## wepcorp (Jan 30, 2020)

For rattling noise. It is the timing chain. It has either become loose. The recommendation though is that putting new timing chain system is much better.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Mitch Kerry said:


> Hi all
> 
> Appreciate any help all.
> 
> ...


Well Mitch, I listened to it on Youtube and being that it's at the front of the engine, it could be a failed timing chain tensioner causing the chain to hit the inside of the timing cover or the alternator bearings are shot. Temporarily remove the belt that drives the alternator and see if the noise goes away; if so, replace the alternator or get it repaired. If the noise is still there, it's probably the timing chain. Obtain a long screw driver; place the tip of the screw driver against the timing chain cover and the end of the handle against your ear to verify if that's where the noise is coming from. You can move the screw driver around to different parts of the engine to pin-point the noise if it's not the timing chain. Just like a doctor when they check your chest with a stethoscope.


----------

